# if getting a 2nd budgie, do i get male/male or male/female?



## PippyM

So, in advance, sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forum, i don't know exactly where to post such a question.

but basically if i wanted to get a second budgie as a friend for my little flint, would it be safer to get a 2nd male, or a female?

i don't want to breed them. i dont think i could handle that.
im just thinking more as a companion because i feel flint would be much happier with a second bird friend over than being alone with me all the time


----------



## Cody

I would get another male then you do not ever have to be concerned about accidental breeding and a pair of the same sex can form just as close a relationship as a pair of the opposite sex. If you decide to get another bird make sure you observe quarantine for at least 30 days to make sure the new bird is not harboring any illness that could be passed to Flint, so you will need an additional cage for that period. You must also be prepared to house them separately should it turn out that they do not get along. After the quarantine period they should be introduced slowly by first having the cages near each other, you should not just put the new bird in with Flint there needs to be a period of adjustment.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'd definitely recommend getting another male if the time comes you choose to get another budgie.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## RavensGryf

I second the advice in the posts above. Keep in mind that not all budgies get along, so be prepared for an extra set up just in case.


----------



## kiwiandberry

I would get male/male. We had two males and everything was great. One passed away and we decided to get a female cage mate for our male. Now everything *****. She’s a miserable little thing and she’s jealous and punishes him if he interacts with me at all. She’s impossible to hand train and now he, previously hand trained and happy, follows her lead and won’t go near us. This may not be the case for everyone but it’s been my experience so far.


----------



## PippyM

thanks to everyone who replied. i will most likely keep flint as a solo bird until a time comes where i think im not doing a good enough job socialising with him by myself, but once that time comes i will get a male it seems. thanks for all the advice i have been given by you wonderful people!


----------



## PippyM

kiwiandberry said:


> I would get male/male. We had two males and everything was great. One passed away and we decided to get a female cage mate for our male. Now everything *****. She's a miserable little thing and she's jealous and punishes him if he interacts with me at all. She's impossible to hand train and now he, previously hand trained and happy, follows her lead and won't go near us. This may not be the case for everyone but it's been my experience so far.


yeah my romanian pal also had a male first back when he was like 16-17, and then told me as soon as he introduced a female to them, everything went bad too he said. apparently the female got very aggressive and would randomly attack the male. he never kept them in the same cage but it became a ritual to him to let them out to fly at seperate times to stop them fighting. he also recommended me try 2 males together


----------

